# Got my new tires today - Firestone Winterforce



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

Yep, outfitted both plow trucks. Both have 245-75-16, and I got them for $312 a set of 4.
The two truck are mainly plow trucks, and the little mileage we put on over the summer months won't make em wear faster.
Can't wait for the snow. They are even reay for studs and have the marks for the studs.


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

those are very good tires !


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

they are great tires, i've only used them sudded but they work well.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

That wasn't $312 installed was it?? Even if it wasn't that's an awesome price on a set of winter tires!!


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

That's what I used on my Wrangler last year and will be using on my XJ this year. The Wrangler was unstopable - never a traction problem. I'm looking forward to using them again. Good luck. Oh, and where'd you find them for that price? I got my set of 235/75/15s brand new for under $300 delivered off eBay last year. I was thinking about another set or two for some of the other vehicles.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

we run them on our toyota's. they're unstoppable. they're not HD enough to put on our other trucks though.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Unbeleivable price there...tirerack has them in that size for $552/set.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

I found them at Tire Rack, and then went to the local Firestone dealer to see what his price would be. Since I was buying 8 tires, and was a repeat customer, he made me a deal I couldn't refuse.


----------



## BlizzardBuster3 (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice looking tire, great price. I just had to buy six for my F350 4X4 Dump, 10 ply's, were nowhere near that price. I paid just a bit more for six than you did for eight.


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

Are they10 ply?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

you may not put many miles on them tires in summer but you could still possibly wreck them. I was lazzy and left my snows on for a few weeks and now the heat made them hard from keeping them on so long. But at that price guess it don't matter just buy a whole new set next winter. 

I just had to pay over $300 for a Toyo Open country that got punctured and busted a belt inside the tire and that was under warranty too.. They have a stupid list price of $900 so even under warranty you still pay retail. The tires are wearing a lil fast too..


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I am going to be putting a set of those on my wife's Yukon soon. I got a price of $480 mounted and balanced. But Sears has them for $25 cheaper per tire. I should be able to get them mounted and balanced for under $400. After tax time I'll be getting some Duratracs for my truck.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

I did NOT get the LT load range E, I got the UV tires. The trucks are a 91 and 94 1500 and don't see any real heavy duty work other than plowing. They don't tow and will sit most of the summer.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I just looked at a set of these on Tire Rack, they were sold out, so I went over to Town Fair Tire.....$138 vs $169 no install or warranty. Tire Rack wanted an additional $96 to ship as well. I'd love to find a set of them for decent $$.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Motostar tire in nh has them I just logged into my dealer account. My cost on the lt 265 75 16 are excelent. No way would I ever put a p metric tire on a full size truck with a plow. Good luck. The p series cost around 70 ea. Thats what they should concidering there for a passenger car or an suv.


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

kah68;1127940 said:


> Are they10 ply?


they just started making them in a 10 ply this year .found that out after i got revo 2s on ..my F 250 .i run them on my F 150 a soft compound tire with most excellent traction


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

brad96z28;1128145 said:


> Motostar tire in nh has them I just logged into my dealer account. My cost on the lt 265 75 16 are excelent. No way would I ever put a p metric tire on a full size truck with a plow. Good luck. The p series cost around 70 ea. Thats what they should concidering there for a passenger car or an suv.


Really...Do they list the Load Range E for that size? That is exactly the size I need.

I'm heading to Portsmouth in the AM, can I use your discount? Or do you know if they offer the same discount for new commercial accounts? payup


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I was also looking at the Dunlop Radial Rover A/T's, Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revo 2's, General Grabbers AT 2's, & Kumbo Road Venture's, as well as my current BF Goodrich T/A KO's. 

Does anyone here have any insight on any of these?


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

RepoMan207;1128178 said:


> Really...Do they list the Load Range E for that size? That is exactly the size I need.
> 
> I'm heading to Portsmouth in the AM, can I use your discount? Or do you know if they offer the same discount for new commercial accounts? payup


Im not sure what they do for new accounts. Not much I can do about using our account Im not the boss anymore, But I can tell u they have. 17 of the lt 265 75 16 In load range e In stock.Stay away from the grabbers unless there gona be a winter only tire as well. I got 25 k out of mine in the same size.The revos are good They have 0 in stock on the revos.The road ventures Rv78 they have 28 of them in 10 ply more money then the winterforce though.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

I'll let you know how they do. I have NEVER had an LT tire on any of my trucks in tha past, and I've plowed and towed many a vehichle with. These were all Dodge and Ford 2500 series trucks and never had an issue.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

brad96z28;1128193 said:


> Im not sure what they do for new accounts. Not much I can do about using our account Im not the boss anymore, But I can tell u they have. 17 of the lt 265 75 16 In load range e In stock.Stay away from the grabbers unless there gona be a winter only tire as well. I got 25 k out of mine in the same size.The revos are good They have 0 in stock on the revos.The road ventures Rv78 they have 28 of them in 10 ply more money then the winterforce though.


How much are the Winterforce under your discount in the E's (I'll beat um up until they give it up)?


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

pm sent.....


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

the Bridgestone Dueler Revo 2's, load range E, were $804.00(set of 4) installed at the Firestone dealership. that was 2 months ago.


----------

